# XML Dokumente (teilweise) signieren



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 17093 (20. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich javax.xml.crypto um XML Dokumente zu signieren. Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich jedoch nur Teile meiner XML Dokumente signieren möchte, und nicht das ganze Dokument. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass zu machen ? Ich find leider mit der momentan benutzten lib keine Funktionen um das so umzusetzen und wollte mich einfach mal erkundigen ob es da überhaupt schon was gibt !
Viele Grüße und vielen Dank im Vorraus,
powerline


----------



## Noctarius (20. Mai 2010)

Naja du kannst ja einfach den String-Teil rausnehmen und signieren. Ein Teil ist ja auch nur ein String. Solange die Gegenseite weiß, welcher Teil signiert wurde sollte es ja kein Problem sein. Die Frage ist nur, was bringt es dir für einen Vorteil nur eine Teilsignatur durchzuführen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 17093 (20. Mai 2010)

Es geht darum, dass ich Informationen im XML Dokument habe die sich ändern können sollen - ohne das die Signatur ungültig wird. Ich werde dann wohl mal weiterhin schauen wie ich es mache, vielleicht hole ich wirklich nur den String raus.

Danke schonmal!


----------

